# does gerd make you feel tired?



## sherri (Sep 7, 2004)

Seems like here lately I have been feeling so tired a lot? I was just wondering if gerd can make you feel this way? Also does it seem

with anyone else like your symptoms get worse as the day goes on. First thing in the morning I usually feel pretty descent but as the evening starts to approach I start to feel worse.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well any pain can make you tired of being in pain.

Is the GERD disrupting your sleep? That can make you tired as well.


----------



## sherri (Sep 7, 2004)

Yes, I guess in some ways I don't sleep as well as I should, so that could be affecting me too. And yes here lately I have been dealing with this so much and a lot of pain and I think it may be wearing me down.


----------

